# Nail care alternative



## Scar8811 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I've been searching for a more natural way to keep my hedgie's nails in check. I see everyone saying " the only way is to clip them" okay I have a problemwith this-in nature, wild hedgehogs don't make trips to get mani/pedis or have anyone to clip their nails, so obviously there is some natural way to keep them from over growing! My hoglet doesn't like to be on her back at all, she is scared when I've tried to hold her up and do it and she bit my husband when he tried to help me hold her. We need a solution, as I'm sure other hedgie parents do as well, other than to be told to be more patient. It can be a safety risk to allow the nails to get too long, while you patiently try to harass your pet into an unnatural beauty routine! So I will be doing research to see how they manage in the wild and will post back with any info.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Have you tried another way of holding her? I was terrified of clipping Ichiro's nails and the first time I asked my husband for help, I was able to get some and that was it, then I started doing it when I am washing his feet at night and now I start in his "bathtub" and then wrap him in his towel and I hold him with one hand against my chest and he lets me hold his paws and trim them without a problem.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Dogs didn't have anyone clipping their nails when they were wild either but now need their nails clipped since we domesticated them. Since we can't completely replicate a wild hedgehog's environment we have to pick up the slack and take care of the issues that happened because of this. This means we clean poop covered wheels, provide a properly heated environment and also have to clip their nails. Most hedgehogs don't want to be put on their backs, its a very vulnerable position for them. Start by holding their feet for a few seconds when you have them out for bonding time. Then try just clipping one nail...then all the nails on a foot, etc. This way you are training them to let you clip their nails without upsetting them. You can also do the same thing when you give them a bath. They won't ball up and are often so busy trying to get away from the water that they don't notice that you're clipping their nails.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jan 31, 2016)

I just put a little pile of mealworms on the table, pick each foot up and clip away while he eats. They grow FAST!!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I truly wish there was an easier method to clipping nails or a more natural method. I have yet to find one I think is safe.

I have a male who is, lets say, all hedgehog. He only shows his face for bugs and pinkies. He began biting me when I clipped his nails a few months ago. Not enough to hurt but enough to cause a ruckus that it became to hard to do it the way I normally do. So I had to start doing it in the bath. Winter abhors the water. He hates it so he doesn't get put in it often. Thankfully he is litterbox trained and I don't have to give him foot baths daily. So now, every two weeks, he gets put in a good amount of water so I can grab a foot to clip. It is stressful for both of us and sometimes I still get bit because he's a butt. But I do it because I need to and there have been no better alternatives yet.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I have always found clipping in baths to be the easiest unless you have an extremely friendly, calm hedgehog. I have one girl in house I can clip dry right now, Lilysmommy adopted the other one who can, and another woman not on this board adopted the boy who could.

Every other hedgehog I've dealt with (and it's been a lot) I've done in the bath.


----------



## Scar8811 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dogs don't have quills, and also have vets and groomers that are well practiced in nail care. Also-I've never had to clip my dos nails, we walk her on concrete/asphalt daily....


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what having quills has to do with nail trimming. Yes walking on concrete or asphalt keeps a dogs nails trimmed but many people don`t live around areas with concrete or asphalt. I trim my dogs nails monthly. Vets and groomers also can trim a hedgehog's nails. I'm just saying that nail trimming in hedgehogs is something that needs to be done because we have domesticated them. In the wild they keep their nails trimmed by digging in hard ground. We can't replicate that 100% in captivity.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I think what everyone here has been saying is that nail clipping for a hedgehog is not a chore that can be skipped out on since there is no other alternative that is safe to use. You can't use a sand paper covered wheel as that will tear up their feet. It's not realistic to recreate the hard ground they would normally dig through to keep their nails trimmed. Even if you could, no guarantee that they would follow through with their end. They won't use a scratching post. They certainly won't clip their own nails. This is just one of those things you're going to have to deal with. It takes patience and practice, but it's completely doable and really not _that_ hard.


----------

